# Zauberer Stream Inferno Clear



## Malakxy (5. Juni 2012)

Servas

en.twitch.tv/malakxy

Kommt vorbei und schaut euch den stream an. Falls ihr Fragen habt beatworte ich diese so gut ich kann gerne.

Malakxy


----------



## Malakxy (6. Juni 2012)

Falls ihr Frag über den Zauberer oder sonstiges habt, schaut vorbei. Ich beatworte gerne alle Fragen die ihr habt.


----------

